

Create your own DIY accelerator for your startup (new book) - mikk0j
http://www.speedupyourstartup.com/

======
mikk0j
This book was worked on as "DIY Accelerator: How Startups Can Accelerate
Themselves for 0% Equity". I changed the name to appeal to a broader audience,
but the working title might tell Hacker News audience a bit more about what
the goal of the book is.

------
infogram
Congrats Mikko on the book, going to read it on my flight back home:)

------
juhani
Awesome!

------
miligiri
Congratulation Mikko!

------
dragansah
Good work Mikko.

